# NEW Grid Down set up



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I am looking to start my first solar set up, I am also hoping to get a small windmill set up with my system as well. The reason I am setting this up is because we have been grid down for 12+ hours 4 times in the last 2 months. Our grid here is old and fails regularly.

I already have a few deep cycle marine batteries that I am going to be using as the storage medium.

My questions:

1. Where would I source a windmill or wind turbine?

2. Would I need separate charge controllers for both the windmill and the planned solar or would one charger for both work?

3. Would it be more beneficial to have different batteries than the deep cycle ones I have now?

4. Would it be better to have 2 different banks one for each charging medium?

Thanks, huntntrap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Assuming you want to charge 6 or 12 volt batteries, . . . one "source" for charging them would be a self regulated 12 volt alternator from a car or truck.

I bought one from Pep Boys a year ago, . . . for my tractor which I thought was bad, . . . turned out to be something else, . . . but now I have this alternator that will put out a bunch of electricity without a big bunch of effort.

It will require some "engineering" on my part, . . . but I plan on turning the alternator with a windmill, . . . just have not gotten started on the windmill yet. Been looking around at old / abandoned farms to see if I could buy one there, . . . so far have struck out.

But when I find it, . . . will simply use belt drive on the alternator from the wind mill, . . . and see what I get.

Good luck to you, . . . my project is at least a couple months maybe a year down the road the way things are right now.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks Dwight,

I have read and watched some videos of those on YouTube. I think that is how I will go about my windmill as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

read this.
https://www.homepower.com/articles/wind-power/basics/what-wind-electricity

Then go here to get a basic idea about your windzone. https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608031748325638283&selectedIndex=0&ajaxhist=0 Keep in mind that every location is different and even in a windzone 3 area there will be a lot of places with poor wind.

After all that if you still want to deal with the 40' + high tower, slip rings, charge controller, battery bank, load resister, and furling methods come back and I'll try to help. It's not overly complicated but it does take a bit of learning.

Another good source of wind info. https://mwands.com/ These people can help you choose the correct pieces.


----------

